# Opinions on dress.... - UPDATE - DIFFERENT DRESS PIC Pg2, which do you prefer?



## Samemka

Dress 1 

Fiori by Maggie Soterro.

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3349

I'd love to hear honest opinions. Please don't worry about offending me lol! Do I look lacking in the boob area?! Two kids later, lol. Just compared to the pic on the website.....lol!

It was too big so was being held in and thats why it looks a bit crooked at the top!!

Thanks so much

Dress 2

Dominique by Ronald Joyce

https://www.ribbonsandpearls.co.uk/catalogue/wedding_dresses/ronald_joyce/rjc00025.php

[I won't be wearing the jacket even though it looks nice]

I'd have this in white too.

I'd also try it without the hoop as it looks a little different to the online pic here (although my Mum said that's because it's a UK size 16 I tried on whereas I'm a Uk size 10)

Which do you prefer?!
 



Attached Files:







0_11.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 54









0_1.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 62


----------



## honeybee2

I really love maggie's dresses and that one is no exception, you look very classy! x


----------



## Scally

That looks lovely, u have a great figure! x


----------



## Mynx

Maggie's dresses are superb and it looks stunning on you! 

As for the boobies.. I'm the same hun, my lil boobies were floating around in the boob section of my corset :haha: If it makes you feel better, I can recommend a gel strapless bra (I got one from La Senza for £28, but if you're on a budget, Primark also do uber padded strapless for £6 and they're great!) It really made a difference to the shape of the dress :thumbup: But to be honest, I think the dress looks fab on you :D


----------



## Samemka

Mynx said:


> Maggie's dresses are superb and it looks stunning on you!
> 
> As for the boobies.. I'm the same hun, my lil boobies were floating around in the boob section of my corset :haha: If it makes you feel better, I can recommend a gel strapless bra (I got one from La Senza for £28, but if you're on a budget, Primark also do uber padded strapless for £6 and they're great!) It really made a difference to the shape of the dress :thumbup: But to be honest, I think the dress looks fab on you :D

Ahhh that's a brilliant idea! Gel bra for sure, will just make me feel that bit more confident! I'd buy one to go and try it on with but I know I'll lose a bit of weight before the wedding so I think I'll wait until my fitting and get one then IYKWIM.


----------



## honeybee2

you dont need to loose any weight!


----------



## booflebump

Aah, Fiori is beautiful - think one of the celeb brides wore it on Four Weddings...it's such a sparkly, stunning number x


----------



## mutti

I think you look stunning!!! :thumbup:
I think it suits your figure and you don't look lacking anywhere!!!
Beautiful dress!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

I agree with HB, you really dont need to lose any weight hun! :hugs:


----------



## Samemka

Mynx said:


> I agree with HB, you really dont need to lose any weight hun! :hugs:

Thank you. I'm not going to intentionally lose any but I know what I'm like - run up to wedding nerves/worrying about stuff (I am a born worrier!), two little ones which keep me on my toes.....it probably won't affect anything and tbh I don't think my boobs can get any smaller so I'd prob need a small sized bra anyway LOL!!!


----------



## xpatchx

I can honestly say, you look fantastic. Everyone will be gobsmacked xx


----------



## cherry22

Love it! My dress is maggie sottero and midgley i love their dresses! The ladys in the shop told me that they can sew those chicken fillets into the dress! Just for another option!!
xx


----------



## Tiff

I love the dress! Personally I'm not a fan of the one shoulder strap, I'd probably remove it. :mrgreen: 

But that's just me and my personal tastes, I think it looks amazing on you. Also, seamstresses can sew bra cups into your bodice to help The Girls a bit. :kiss:


----------



## Samemka

Thanks everyone!

Going to try some more dresses on tomorrow as I found this in the first place I went........they have the Ronald Joyce Dominique in which I love so want to try that on too, see how I feel compared to the Fiori. It caught my eye as soon as I went into the shop so maybe its a sign :) We'll see!


----------



## twiggy56

I *like* the dress, and your figure is bloody cracking after 2 kids!! I dont *love* it on you though, think with a figure like yours you could find something even more flattering?

Not a 1-shoulder strap fan either like Tiff, duno if maybe thats why im not going the full 'love it' on you too :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

ye to be fair, you could pull of a gorgeous JP gown like pops did if you wanted too. x


----------



## Samemka

Welllll.....I'd seen the Ronald Joyce Dominique dress on the website of the place I've just been to. I fell in love with it....just looked lovely.

https://www.ribbonsandpearls.co.uk/catalogue/wedding_dresses/ronald_joyce/rjc00025.php

[I won't be wearing the jacket even though it looks nice]

So I tried it on....it was a size 16 but was pinned.....I think the champagne colour washes me out so I'm going for white or ivory, I just don't know which colour to choose.......

Here's a pic....it's not very good, was taken quickly and dress wasn't sitting right etc. I'm also going to try it on without the hoop cos in the picture above it doesn't seem as 'poofy' (although I LOVED it) - do you think the model is wearing a hoop or is she just slimmer so less poof? LOL!

Hair's a mess too, quickly shoved it up lol.

So the question is....imagining the dress below is white/ivory, which do you think looks best?! I know which one I want but interested to hear opinions!!!!
 



Attached Files:







0_1.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 30


----------



## xpatchx

I definitely prefer the second, in white =) The first one is beautiful, but the second one makes you look like a princess! xx


----------



## Tiff

Oooh, I like that one far much better than the other one! :cloud9: But again, the other dress was lovely but I'm not a one shoulder strap type of girl. :mrgreen:

I am a sucker for a sweetheart neckline though!


----------



## Charlotte-j

I prefer the 2nd xx


----------



## xpatchx

I don't think the model is wearing a hoop, I think she probably has like I have, a crinoline underskirt, so it just hold sit out far enough.

She is NOT making it look less "poofy" cause she's skinner, infact, I think you look FAR better in it =)


----------



## cherry22

The second suits your figure better! I actually really like the colour aswell but it proberly looks different in real life!

Its number 2 for me! x


----------



## Samemka

xpatchx said:


> I don't think the model is wearing a hoop, I think she probably has like I have, a crinoline underskirt, so it just hold sit out far enough.
> 
> She is NOT making it look less "poofy" cause she's skinner, infact, I think you look FAR better in it =)

My mum said as well it's probably that the dress is a size 16 that I had on whereas I'm a size 10 so there's more material!


----------



## honeybee2

1st! Although the 2nd one is pretty x


----------



## Mynx

I prefer the second one too :D I think it would be lovely in ivory :thumbup:

If you like the sweetheart neckline and slightly more princessy look, then I have an ex display Tiffany Bridal dress in Ivory (size 12 altho it has a 27 inch waist so more like a 10) for sale on Ebay if you wanna have a lookie?


----------



## xpatchx

Minx that dress is STUNNING!!

I do agree, the 16 probably made you feel like you were being drowned in material if you're a ten.

Try the ten on and then show us some photos! :D

I love the second though and think it suits you down to the ground! x


----------



## Samemka

xpatchx said:


> Minx that dress is STUNNING!!
> 
> I do agree, the 16 probably made you feel like you were being drowned in material if you're a ten.
> 
> Try the ten on and then show us some photos! :D
> 
> I love the second though and think it suits you down to the ground! x

She only had a size 16 in so said we could order the size 10 (she measured me up) which comes in 20 weeks before and then obviously alerations etc. Same with the other dress.....that was too big too so they said the same thing, order in the different size, but both places said you'd have to pay deposit then order it etc.

Is this normal for bridal shops?


----------



## Tiff

Yep! :thumbup:

I had to pay 50% of my dress to even have them order it. Then the balance was due within 2 weeks of it arriving in the shop.


----------



## LoraLoo

Dress 1 for me! xx


----------



## BertieBones

ooh I like them both and you have the figure to pull off either, my personal taste pulls me to the second one. 

Which one made u feel 'WOW' when wearing it though? 

You will know which one is the one! x


----------



## smelly07

I think the 2nd in ivory.........its a gorgeous dress!!! xxx


----------



## Samemka

I don't know how to choose between ivory or white.....is there much difference? It's so hard!!


----------



## Tiff

I had a hard time choosing as well hun! I ended up going for Diamond White, which isn't stark white but isn't ivory either. Its "supposedly" the best colour for taking pictures.

All depends on personal preference. Also really depends on the manufacturer of your dress. Some of the ivory swatches seem almost white! Others are a very yellowy ivory. :flower:


----------



## booflebump

I prefer the second one too! x


----------



## Samemka

Thanks hun! I think what I'll do is ask to see a dress by Ronald Joyce in the white and ivory (she had a lot from the designer) and compare. I know what you mean about ivory being white sometimes....my friends dress was ivory but to me, it was white!!!


----------



## booflebump

Mine was ivory too but looked white - it really can be impossible to tell the difference.


----------



## Mynx

I definately agree about the designer ivory thing .. my Tiffany dress is quite a creamy ivory whereas my Romantica dress is a light ivory. I also had the same problem with ivory when getting the flower girl dresses! I ordered some and when I received them, they were actually more a light yellow!


----------



## Tiff

Boofs - I would never have known that your dress was ivory!


----------



## Chai_w

i love the second dress its so gorgeous! and plus it has the corset back which i love too lol i think it'll look great in either white or ivory:flower:
whichever you like best both dresses look great on you


----------



## Samemka

I've chosen................dress number two!! Going to try it on again tomorrow so my Mum can see it and order it so I'll try to get some better pics :D

I LOVE it....I loved the first one but it just wasn't the same....when people say you just know, you really do :D


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: You said YES to the DRESS!!! :haha:


----------

